# Car Matriculation



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I know that this is a thread that's been done to death, but I can't seem to find what's actually involved, physically, in changing the car round for Spain. All I see is "Employ a gestor" (Which I will) or "Don't bother", which is unproductive, or "I did it and it was a breeze/was horrendous/was quite simple" etc.

Specifically, I wanted to know what technical and physical changes are required for the vehicle. I think I know about some things, but maybe not others so I'll say what I think I know and perhaps someone can put me right. I'm not sure it matters what kind of car it is, but if someone needs to know in order to reply then I will provide the details. It's an estate car and not a commercial with no modifications I'm aware of and no privacy glass.

1. Headlights. I'm aware of this and whilst my lights have been changed over for continental roads with the switch that changes them from RHD to LHD I'm also prepared in case they do actually need changing.

2. Rear fog lights. My car had one fog light on the offside and now has two. The one on the nearside simply needed wiring up.

3. Speedometer. My car has a computer display in the middle of the speedo which also has the ability to show a large KMh display, as well as the "mileage" in Kilometers. Once in Spain, I will simply choose that selection from the menu.

4. Tyres. I've just replaced the tyres for 4 new Michelins in accordance with the spec of the vehicle. Same make on all 4 corners and obviously same make on each axle. Tyres made in the EU as far as I'm aware.

So it's a case of what from the above might I be barking up the wrong tree with and what other changes will be required? Also, what's the optimum time to change? After six months? Before six months? I only bought it about a month ago so will I pay import tax or will it depend on where I am and how they feel? Also, it's not a new vehicle.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think you've covered most of it.

Most cars with a "switch" to drive on the continent don't actually change the light pattern (in fact none that I know of do this). All they do is "cut" the elevated nearside part of the beam, converting it to a flat profiled beam.

This is the same as those black triangles that people used to stick on the glass, and is seen as a temporary measure. Some have got through the import ITV with just a "switch" but don't count on it.

You mention fog lights (two at the back is OK in theory) but what about reversing lights? They must also be swapped or symetrical.

By the way it is not legally required to have a kmh speedo, or at least when I imported my motorbike they didn't make me change it.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for that. It does have two reversing lights!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You appear to have covered all the mechanical requirements. We have no problems here with the headlight switch. Both a FoRd, Mercedes & Peugeot garage have all said main beam is up & dipped is down. There is no requirement for the lights to dip right. 

All we ever do is go to ITV station ,in the morning,& hand over UK registration document & say you want to matriculate to spanish plates.Pay , about 211€. Assuming the car complies & passes & after they have taken all the chassis numbers & rubbings etc; you will be able to return in the afternoon & pick up the 'ficha tecnca'. All the vehicle details except registration number.

If you go in morning you are able to obtain document same afternoon except fridays as Madrid do not work friday afternoon. So don't start on a friday. If you go in the morning & have some problem to resolve with the actual car ; after rectification always return in the morning during that week as it will be the same shift you are dealing with. If you have to return the following week then go in afternoon as the shift from the previous week will now be doing afternoons . Always ensure that you are dealing with same people as it can turn into a nightmare otherwise.

With ficha tecnica go to local council & pay road tax using chassis number. With this added to paperwork collection attend local trafico office. Fill in form for re-registration & pay . With this form then take ticket for relevant window dealing with re-registrations.
Assuming you are within the period for import ( Of goods& Chattels ) free of tax , requiring a first registration on padron within less than 30 days then you should just have paperwork checked & be told when to return to pick up the ficha tecnica now complete with registration number. In Murcia it used to be get it done before 11a.m.you could pick up at 2p.m.

If you are not within the period then after trafico checking all the paperwork you will have to go to the Hacienda( tax) office to pay tax due. Our one gives you a number when you enter at recption depending on what you are there for & a list of the papers , all with copies, that you must have to ensure nobodies time is wasted. Assuming you have all this, if not go & get it, wait until your number is called & then they will sort out the tax needed to be paid & issue a receipt. 
Go to Bank, which is normally in the Hacienda, pay tax & recieve stamped receipt . You then need to take another ticket & queue to have the receipt stamped by the Hacienda. 
With all this in hand you can then return to Trafico , take ticket & complete the last part ,as above.
Go & get number plates.
Easy ! :rofl:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> There is no requirement for the lights to dip right.


What they must NOT do is Dip Left! Because they will then shine in the eyes of oncoming drivers


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Big thanks Gus...But one question. I've only owned the car for around a month, what would be the optimum time period to do the re registration?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Big thanks Gus...But one question. I've only owned the car for around a month, what would be the optimum time period to do the re registration?


There isn't one for you.

As you haven't previously for more than 6 months, then you can't import it as part of your chattels and so must pay the tax.

If you leave it for another few months, then you will be outside the "must do it within 30 days of getting residencia or signing on padron".


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

Hi guys
I have a question please.
I have a Peugeot 307 2006, right hand drive, and i would like to register it here in Spain.
My question is regarding headlights.
Can someone confirm if they need changing?
I went to 2 ITV stations today, one said they don't know and i must ask around, and the other said they don't need changing.
I will of course ask other ITV stations but in the meantime, if someone could confirm this it would be great and helpful

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

m3mpower said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question please.
> I have a Peugeot 307 2006, right hand drive, and i would like to register it here in Spain.
> My question is regarding headlights.
> ...


You will be told yes, they need changing on here and in most cases thats probably correct. However my own experience was that adjusting the headlamp sufficed, as no LHD headlights existed for the car I bought over.


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You will be told yes, they need changing on here and in most cases thats probably correct. However my own experience was that adjusting the headlamp sufficed, as no LHD headlights existed for the car I bought over.


Thank you for your reply..
Maybe it depends on ITV stations?
I will have to ask around i guess.

ps: no LHD headlight for your car, was it an Aston Martin? TVR?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

m3mpower said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question please.
> I have a Peugeot 307 2006, right hand drive, and i would like to register it here in Spain.
> My question is regarding headlights.
> ...


Since it is a French car, you may well find that the beams are switchable by design or may be alterable by changing the bulbs


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Since it is a French car, you may well find that the beams are switchable by design or may be alterable by changing the bulbs


That would be great...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

No, changing the bulbs will make no difference as the beam pattern is made by the glass and reflector - not the bulb!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

pnwheels said:


> No, changing the bulbs will make no difference as the beam pattern is made by the glass and reflector - not the bulb!


Not quite true since the position of the filament in relation to the focal point of the reflector also greatly affects it, which is how the two filaments for both main and dipped beam can be in the same bulb. You are probably too young to remember that, at one time, there were single filament bulbs and the reflector used to move by the action of a solenoid to dip the beam.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

m3mpower said:


> Thank you for your reply..
> Maybe it depends on ITV stations?
> I will have to ask around i guess.
> 
> ps: no LHD headlight for your car, was it an Aston Martin? TVR?


I should be so lucky!!!
It was a car manufactured only in Japan for the Japanese market ... a Mitsubishi FTO. The main difference being that the headlamps are plain, there are no deflector lines built into the glass

With luck, if you try ebay, you might find LHD type headlamps ... worth a try


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite true since the position of the filament in relation to the focal point of the reflector also greatly affects it, which is how the two filaments for both main and dipped beam can be in the same bulb. You are probably too young to remember that, at one time, there were single filament bulbs and the reflector used to move by the action of a solenoid to dip the beam.


Yes i do remember lights with moveable refectors, but my point was there is no such thing as left of right hand drive bulbs.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

One more question. Homologation. My car is a Mercedes with what I am told is a homologation code on the vin plate. Is the presence of this acceptable or is there still a pulava to go through?


----------

